
Google is facing a lawsuit for tracking people even when they opt out - coronadisaster
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-lawsuit-app-tracking-without-permission-reuters-2020-7
======
blackrock
Good! Please sue Google for this, and make them pay dearly for it, instead of
a dumb slap on the wrist.

Google, and search engines, have destroyed the privacy of people. Some things,
people just want forgotten, but if you end up in some stupid article or
something somewhere, that their bots scraped, then your life can be forever
ruined.

There is no right to privacy with Google, because your public and private
life, is the business of Google. There is no right to be forgotten. There is
no right to have distant memories, be forever a faded memory. Everything is
forever fresh, digital, searchable, and forever an embarrassment.

The only way to force a societal change on this, is to expose all the private
life details of these Google executives and co-founders. Expose who their
mistresses are, who they cheat on, how much money they cheat the IRS on taxes,
all their misdemeanors or petty crimes, etc. Anything and everything that can
embarrass them, to the whole wide world. This way, they can feel the wrath of
their own creation. And even then I don’t think that will change anything.

You also need to expose politicians too, but even this, I don’t think matters
much.

You’d need to finally get politicians elected into office, that finally gives
a damn about the private lives of citizens. This Wild West experiment of
allowing these Silicon Valley startups free reign to do whatever they want,
has gone on for far too long.

We, as a society, needs to reign back in these powers, and prevent these
corporations from benefitting off of the common citizens’ misery, just so that
they can make a dollar off of you.

------
coronadisaster
I have this app called Quickmemo+ on my phone that I am not allowed to
uninstall and it has location permissions that can't be disabled... is that a
Google app? This is on Android v10...

Android is a privacy nightmare.

Also, every time I disable the Youtube and Chrome apps, they keep coming back.

